

Creating PDF ebooks With LaTeX (& two samples from The Project Gutenberg) - RBerenguel
http://www.mostlymaths.net/2010/11/creating-pdf-ebooks-with-latex-with-two.html

======
wtallis
I've done pretty much this for the few e-books I've bought. None of the e-book
applications for OS X do proper justification with automatic hyphenation, and
some of them (such as B&N's eReader) don't even use subpixel antialiasing. The
DRM is generally pretty weak, and it only takes a few regexes to convert them
in to valid LaTeX code. After you clean it up a bit and add the semantic
markup necessary to get proper chapter divisions, etc., you get a PDF that's a
true _book_ , suitable for printing, with typography that is actually
readable.

~~~
RBerenguel
I've only tried with this two samples. The results that LaTeX gives always a
feeling a being a lot better than all other solutions/pdf generators I've
seen.

PS: Don't say the DRM is too weak in public ;)

------
ziweb
I just don't like the fonts in LaTeX. From what I remember, the Memoir class
dosen't work to well with XeTeX.

~~~
wtallis
In my experience (admittedly only with recent versions) there aren't any
problems that crop up when using XeTeX with the memoir class for simple stuff
like ebooks. The only real downside is that the microtype support in XeTeX
isn't as good as in pdfTeX, but LuaTeX is pretty close to providing the best
of both worlds.

------
udzinari
<http://tex.mendelu.cz/> \- to try it out

~~~
RBerenguel
Nice| The English link to save some hassle: <http://tex.mendelu.cz/en/>

